# 6 tuners possible on Roamio Basic?



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use: Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use. - 88633 = use 3 tuners - 88634 = use 4 tuners - 88635 = use 5 tuners - 88636 = use 6 tuners You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use.


 Here's an interesting thought that popped into my head after reading the above quote in a different thread. I didn't want to hijack that thread, so I'm creating a new one.

Has anyone tried using those 5 or 6 tuner codes on the base Roamio to see if by chance it's using the same tuner as the Plus/Pro models, and the only limiting factor is the SW/FW? I repair TVs on the side and notice on many an occasion that TV manufacturers use the same motherboards, power supplies, daughter boards, etc. to save manufacturing costs, and then just dumb it down in the SW/FW they flash to it ( as well as just leaving a daughter card or two out of the chassis).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

While this would be a nice benefit, in the case of TiVo this is probably a hardware limitation. On the Plus and Pro they wouldn't need OTA while on the base you would need to have dedicated chips for OTA. 

the Pro and Plus probably use 2 chips with 3 tuners, while the Base might use 2 chip of 4 tuners with one of each type.

Also from looking at the internals, I believe the boards are different.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Can't hurt to try! 


Edit: I don't think we know yet whether they use the same 6 tuner QAM tuner to save costs. Of course they could be just using the 4 tuner from the premiere line, but like I said, can't hurt to try (check)!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Really, no one wants to even try this with their base Roamio? :/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If it could do 6 tuners they would advertise it as 6 tuners. I can pretty much guarantee it wont work.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I don't know about that. Then maybe they couldn't justify marketing it as a "base model". It's not hard for someone to do, just try the code if you have a base Roamio. If it doesn't work, no harm, no foul.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If I has a Basic I would, but I ordered a Pro and it's not here yet.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I know. Wondering why no one with a base is replying tho. Oh well, I'm not getting a base either so it won't effect me.


----------



## jodell (Jul 10, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> I know. Wondering why no one with a base is replying tho. Oh well, I'm not getting a base either so it won't effect me.


Tried it and as expected I can only record 4 programs at once. You do get the thumbs up chime but it doesn't change what the hardware can do.

Jeff


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for trying that Jeff. You get my "thumbs up chime" for your efforts!


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

It's cheaper to build the base Roamio. That the cost savings to TiVo, not simply building ONE device for all 3 models. There really is a reason the Roamio is the lowest MSRP. The Roamio's inability to record OTA and cable at the same time is another cost cutting decision that is all about the hardware. What's cheaper for TiVo is to build ONE model that is CABLE ONLY, and a limited OTA/Cable box on the cheap, not ONE device they dummy down because the savings is in the HARDWARE. Yeah, some CE manufacturers have one design for a TV, but the limiting factor is the CHIP inside or less expensive processing, and yes, software, but LESS EXPENSIVE software. Depending upon the licensing, a TV can have variations on a chip, but limited controls or settings for that processor, while another CE device has the slightly higher model of the chip, but they pay a higher licensing fee to provide more capabilities and greater control and settings to the user. This is common with all those chip providers like AB and Qdeo, etc. Lots of variations on their core procession technology, but the higher costing chip to provide additional processing, etc.

Yeah, if the Roamio could do 6 tuners it would, indeed, be touted as it would make the Roamio a greater value. My feeling is the Roamio is for cord cutters or budget cable subs, not most TiVo users who are invested in the cable universe and probably have pretty heavy cable bills.


----------

